# Has anyone tried the Graco Proshot airless cordless sprayer



## fix it man (Feb 7, 2010)

i am wondering if its worth the big bucks.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

The battery looks like a Makita. SW didn't know anything about it yet. If it's an off brand battery (aka Coleman crap), then I would think that the quality of the whole sprayer would be suspect?
Steve



fix it man said:


> i am wondering if its worth the big bucks.


----------



## sanders (May 18, 2010)

They have two models. One of them is 389$ the other one cost 449$. Seems to be pretty useful machine but for small jobs. I was watching a demo and the Graco presenter said that the cheaper model is not repairable only the 449$ one. There is a pump repair kit for the more expensive version. I would try that one because i want to check how it works. It is really interesting how so small machine can generates 139 bars of pressure. Bad thing is that the cheaper version is not repairable. I cant believe that Graco will produce such a thing. So guys be careful not to pick the cheaper version.


----------



## sanders (May 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDouUhPjS8Y&feature=related


----------



## sanders (May 18, 2010)

It will be great for doors and house using


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/graco-proshot-7897/


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

I was at the local SW demonstration and it looked, felt and operated like a preety well built machine.


$450 MODEL:
Needs to be repacked at every 400 quarts (they didn`t say 50 gallons).
Sprayed well, interchangeable tips.
Comes with 2 batteries and charge time is 30 minutes.
Paint does NOT have to be thinned.

Thats what i remembered....I looked at it for spaying sealer and stain on decks and it would do that easily.


----------



## 3rdday (Feb 28, 2009)

I just spoke with my painter about this unit today. He says you can't run oil based paints through it, you have to repack it after 100 gallons, and throw it away after another 100 gallons. Not sure where he got his info (Sherwin-Williams, I think), or how accurate it was, but it was enough for him to think twice. He said it might still be nice for painting a few shutters at a time or something small like that.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

*Craftsman*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BPz4gWQ8U4&feature=related



Insure it and after it goes down call it in and they will send you a card to replace it..


----------

